# Where was A. W. Pink Buried?



## JM (May 21, 2010)

I know it was the Isle of Lewis in Scotland but does anyone know the address of the cemetery?


----------



## bookslover (May 22, 2010)

Well, he (and his wife, who died in 1962) are buried in unmarked graves (at their requests) - although cemetery workers have always kept careful watch over the locations and are willing to show the sites to visitors. Don't know the address, but, at the funeral, the mourners were able to walk from the church (in the town of Stornoway, where Pink died) to the cemetery's burial site, so it must not be far from the town (by this time, 58 years later, the cemetery might even be "in" town as the town has [doubtless] expanded.


----------



## Puritan Scot (May 22, 2010)

Arthur W. Pink is buried in Sandwick cemetry, Stornoway, Isle-of-Lewis, Scotland.

Sandwick cemetery, located just east of the town of Stornoway has two parts, the Old Cemetery (near Lower Sandwick) and the modern part, which stretches between the A866 road to the airport and the seashore. War graves are located in BOTH cemeteries, which are adjoining. 
The cemetery is easily accessible by vehicle from the main road (you can drive into the graveyard itself), and there is a good bus service along the same road. On foot, Sandwick cemetery can be approached along the shore from the Battery and Newton areas of Stornoway


----------



## JM (May 22, 2010)

Thanks John. I used Google Maps with street view to zoom in but couldn't find the marker. Josh was right, he was buried in the ground!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 22, 2010)

He was buried in the bargain book section for years and then completely disappeared. Thankfully, Baker Publishing Group and a few others brought him back.


----------



## JOwen (May 22, 2010)

I have been to his unmarked grave just outside of Stornoway in 2005. I have also been to his house, once painted pink.


----------



## bookslover (May 23, 2010)

You couldn't find the grave marker because there ain't none (English teachers take note...).


----------



## JM (May 26, 2010)

JOwen said:


> I have been to his unmarked grave just outside of Stornoway in 2005. I have also been to his house, once painted pink.



How did you find the unmarked grave?


----------



## Christopher88 (May 26, 2010)

May ask, why the wanting to know?


----------



## JM (May 26, 2010)

Are you asking me or those who have visited the site already?


----------



## Christopher88 (May 26, 2010)

You.


----------



## JM (May 26, 2010)

Probably for the same reasons the others went to see it.


----------



## bookslover (May 26, 2010)

I've always thought it interesting that, while he was alive, publishers couldn't have cared less about Pink's writings. But his body was barely cold when Baker and others began gathering his magazine articles into books (Baker published the large volume on Hebrews in 1954, just two years after Pink's death) - mostly because Pink (allegedly) didn't bother to copyright anything he wrote.

Not that I'm cynical, or anything like that...heh...


----------

